

Daily Routines: How writers, artists, and others organize their days - kqr2
http://dailyroutines.typepad.com/daily_routines/?

======
azharcs
This site has been submitted before.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=481910>

------
noahlt
What are other hackers' experiences with having a very strict, rigid schedule
vs more open-ended days?

~~~
jauco
I used to have a really open schedule. I started working in the morning and
then kept on going untill I was fed up ( usually somewhere late in the
evening). But after a while I suffered more writer's block related problems
and finally said to myself "you're not allowed to work beyond 7pm" this put
more pressure on me since I had to have stuff finished before that time,
resolving most of the blocks and increasing my total output per day. Nowadays
it's not as strict anymore, but I do try to keep to regular workdays as much
as possible.

